# Help with Dish 1000.2 and VIP211 Reciever setup



## Vito (Nov 5, 2009)

I am trying to install a Dish 1000.2 antenna and a VIP211 receiver and need help understanding the cable connections?

The 1000.2 has three RG6 cable output connections on the LNB. 
*Can I just use 1 RG6 cable from the 1000.2 119 port to my Dish VIP211 receiver?*
Do I need to cap the other ports?
Will it still receive 110, 119, and 129 with just one cable?
Are the other outputs used for additional receivers?

The next problem I have is setting Skew angle. 
My zip is 20688 and one source says skew should be 130.5 and the other says polarity should be 40.5. 
Are skew and polarity the same term and which setting should I use?

Lastly, I have a small satellite Alignment Finder Tool. Do I just connect it in series in the RG6 cable from the receiver to the antenna LNB?
What signal level should I look for?

Any other advice you may have is greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Use just one RG6 from one of the outputs to the receiver. The 3-LNB head has a switch built in to select which LNB's signal to send to the receiver.

For ZIP codes 206XX, azimuth 245, elevation 27, skew 130. Azimuth is the left-right angle, elevation is the up-down angle, and skew is the twist of the dish face to keep the LNBs in line with the orbital arc.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Dishes/Dish-1000point2.htm has links to Install guide and Quick Facts. Click on Quick Facts to see that 1000.2 is available both with three individual LNBs (3 coax connections) or a single unit with 3 LNBs and FOUR RG6 connections (maybe you weren't counting the LNB IN connector??). I assume you have the integrated switch (look for "dp Plus" on the LNB housing). If so, set the skew to the value listed in the Install Guide (130). Connect the 211 to Port 1 (119º) and make sure the point dish screen on the 211 locks on to the signal that identifies itself as 119W.

I'd assume your Finder would show a strength whether you were pointing at 110º or 119º so you need to connect to the receiver to know which. Once connected, the 211 could also select 110 and 129 (absent signal blockage) as long as you have the integrated switch.

If you have three individual LNBs, you'd need an external switch to see all sat locations.


----------



## Vito (Nov 5, 2009)

Last night I set up the Dish 1000.2 antenna and connected it to my VIP211 receiver using one RG6 wire with my satellite finder in series. I pre-set the skew and elevation, then used a compass to roughly set the azimuth and fine tuned it to maximum signal strength on my satellite finder. 
I used the 130.5 polarity/skew setting. For anyone else doing this, the 1000.2 antenna assembly has a special set of skew settings and is different than the normal skew settings for satellite 119 on a Dish 500. 
I then ran a check switch and it did not show a 1000.2 switch, so I turned off the receiver for 20 minutes to download the new software. After downloading the new software, I again ran a check switch and it now shows 1.2k switch and 110, 119, and CON.

*I am guessing Dish Network is blocking 129 because I have not subscribed to HD. Is this possible? * I tested just 129 by putting alum foil over the 110 and 119 feed horns and my satellite finder shows very good signal strength, but my receiver will not tune it on the check switch screen. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Your elevation is off. The reading you are getting on the 129 lnb is actually coming from one of the other sats.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Az AND El are off, but these are other words for what BNUMM said. Since you used the finder to pick ANY sat you pointed to, and DIDN'T specifically verify the 119 connection locked in 119 on the receiver, all you know is you have some signal strength. Ignore your finder for a moment, select 119 in the point dish screen and cover put foil over the westernmost LNB (129). You shouldn't see any effect on the strength unless your Az is off and you are pointed to 101-110-119 (getting 110 via 119 LNB and 119 via 129 LNB).

You should have learned that by seeing a strength on the finder when 110 and 119 are both covered. Your finder is giving you the strength of the signal received on the coax and if you look at the receiver while you had 110 and 119 LNBs covered, the receiver would have been saying 119W.

As long as you lose 119 signal when you cover 129 LNB, the center of the 1000.2 is pointing at 110 and you want it to point to 119. Select a Dish 300 on the 211, note the Az and El for 110. That's where you are now pointing. Check 119 as a single sat and that's the Az and El you should be pointing. Move the Az difference eastward and adjust the elevation by the difference too.


----------

